# Tightening up AW Racin' Rigs?



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I got a couple of the new Racin' Rigs, and I noticed the trailers wobble and lean a lot more than the original AFX ones. Even running down a straightaway, mine tend to lean back and forth. I thought that was odd, since they are pretty close to a direct copy. After comparing them to an original for a while, the only thing I found that seemed real different was that the pin on the bottom of the trailer that goes into the hole in the back of the tractor seems to be a much looser fit, allowing the trailer to lean. The original AFX seemed to have a much smaller tolerance between the sizes of the pin and the hole, so the tractor helps hold the trailer upright. Anybody else notice this? Anybody do anything about it? I was thinking of sleeving the pin and drilling the hole so the sleeve just fits in it... any other ideas?

thanks in advance...

--rick


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

ParkRNDL said:


> I was thinking of sleeving the pin and drilling the hole so the sleeve just fits in it


That does it for me! Get some of that small plastic tube from the hobby shop or craft store.


Jim Sgrig


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Or wrap it with a thin strip of vinyl tape.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

I use a little scotch tape to take up the slack.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

i know this is an old thread, but i only got around to fooling with these just now... the scotch tape thing worked like a charm. wrapped 2 thicknesses around the post and it's just a little snug in the hole. works GREAT.

--rick


----------

